# No /tmp, /usr and /var volumes?



## stephanelefou (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi, My FreeBSD 9.1 works fine but I just noticed that I don't have any of the following volumes (or folders):
/tmp
/usr
/var

`df -h` shows the following:

```
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p2      33G     14G     16G    48%    /
devfs           1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ada1s1d    451G    365G     49G    88%    /500GB
procfs          4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /proc
```

And my fstab file goes like this:

```
# Device	Mountpoint	FStype	Options	Dump	Pass#
/dev/ada0p2	/		ufs	rw	1	1
/dev/ada0p3	none		swap	sw	0	0
/dev/ada1s1d	/500GB		ufs	rw	2	2
proc	/proc	procfs	rw	0	0
```

What do you think?  Should the /tmp, /usr and /var volumes be there?  If so, what should I do?  

Thanks.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 29, 2014)

The default (i.e., guided) installation creates a single / partition, /dev/ada0p2 in your case, which includes /tmp, /usr and /var as directories. If you want to have separate filesystems for them, you have to manually configure your drive at installation. There is nothing wrong with your installation.


----------



## kpa (Mar 29, 2014)

It really depends on the use of the system. On a single user system, a pure desktop machine for example, there's very little point in putting those filesystem on separate partitions. On a server where security is much more important it's almost mandatory to put /tmp and /var on separate filesystems so that filling one filesystem doesn't lock up the whole system.


----------



## stephanelefou (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks to all for your answers, much appreciated. :stud


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2014)

If you have enough memory you can load tmpfs(5) for /tmp. I've been using it for quite some time now and it works really well.


----------



## stephanelefou (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the input.  Actually, my server mostly consists in a storage utility (music, movies, pictures...) as well as a C/C++/Perl development box.  It only has 1GB or ram but plently of disk space.  My concern right now is that those IDE drives are not being sold anymore so I will soon be looking into a migration project in order to avoid data loss.  In the meantime, I've made a backup on another box but wait, I'm off topic here


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 5, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you have enough memory you can load tmpfs(5) for /tmp. I've been using it for quite some time now and it works really well.


Greetings, @SirDice.
I remember your mentioning this in another thread earlier. I'm looking to experiment with this myself. I don't suppose you've documented your application of this anywhere?

Thanks.

--Chris

UPDATE: Never mind. I think your earlier reply to me here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=45210
covers it.


----------

